# Sunshine After The Storm



## Lichaart (Feb 23, 2017)

Well Guys, Hope you're doing fine,

I posted my recovery story 6-7 months ago but I removed it because some people found it silly, I'm reposting my updated story because of the tons of email I got here. A good comment will help others get some hope, leave your bad comment for you guys let it serve your own ego. People who don't believe in spirituality can stop here and surf another Topic.

Imagine a happy blond guy telling you this with a smile on his face and love in his heart and read it in the same way.

My Dp started about 12 years from now, I had a traumatic drug abuse, Marijuana. Since then I had to overcome it with alcohol, I became a heavy drinker since I was 16.

I managed to continue my life along with sever Hangovers which was a DP plus hangovers symptoms worst nightmares ever.

A year from now my hangovers became unbearable so I decided to stop alcohol and face my Dp/Dr problem.

I started digging for solutions, visited different doctors and had all kind of tests. Unfortunately, nothing helped except I figured out that doctors are just here to make good money from me, they're glad they don't have a cure for it so you keep visiting them for different prescriptions and tests.

" with the proper Diet, NO doctor is necessary. With the improper diet, NO doctor can help. Dr.Gabriel Cousons, Md "

The sooner you accept the idea that we live in a world now that no longer fits our human body, mind, and spirit the sooner you start achieving something noticeable.

Let me start with our basic nutrition: the human body is a very complex Machine that needs a lot of nutrients/Minerals to work properly; Thanks to modern agriculture our whole food chain is corrupted, everything is depleted, toxic and genetically modified to fits the world population and needs. This cause a lot of nutritional imbalance in the body. Hormonal imbalances are caused by malnutrition, every single emotion/mood is related somehow to hormones. Furthermore, Everything happening inside our body is a chemical reaction and chemical reactions need the proper amount of minerals. I suggest a hair mineral test here, I'm not trying to market anything here if someone knows a better idea I'll be glad to know it.

Toxic metals affect deeply our nervous system, Glands, and Brain which all DP/dr suffer from symptoms related to those organs there are dozens of symptoms related to copper/ aluminum/lead/ mercury/iron toxicity you can start your own research on these topics.

I'm aware that some people on this forum tried to heal their copper imbalance with zinc and a copper-free diet that made things worse.

copper toxicity is very complex the body has to go through some repairs before starting to deal with copper and if he's not ready for copper release your symptoms will get worse.

Minerals balance needs time, patience and commitment.

You can have a look at this article :

http://www.drlwilson.com/articles/copper_toxicity_syndrome.htm

Technology is making life easier, that's a big problem here. Humans don't do a lot anymore. Our relations are worthless thanks to smartphones. We don't have the pleasure to do anything anymore which kill the soul, or the seven chakras to be specific.Each Chakra is fed by different activities you can google it if you're interested.

You need to feed your soul by feeding your relations with your friends, family, Yourself, Nature and especially GOD ( since some have doubt that God exists there's nothing to lose if you praise him, it's not a big deal. God is just love, be the expression of love he created).

Most DP/dr users have fear, Fear is nothing more than an absence of love. Therefore, it is not real. This means it has no separate existence of its own. It is like the darkness that is simply an absence of light. Turn on a light and the darkness vanishes. The teaching is that it is the same with fear. Bring on more love, and fear just vanishes.

Fear has an effect on our energy flow, it reverses the energy flow that's why we live more in our head because the energy is flowing from our feet to our head. Love make energy flow correctly form our head to our feet.

Start doing things by yourself, cooking, writing playing music etc ... Just stay away from technology and start doing more of what is called human life. I suggest you start researching electromagnetics to see how every device around is a slow poison.

This topic now is a bit odd or unfamiliar to the western world but a lot of people talk about it. , don't be scared of it we're a soul living a human life.And the feeling of being stuck in this body may prove this theory.

I will just refer to some links to save time hope you take a look at it and share me your opinions :

Entity Attachment This is related to a weak and ill body: http://drlwilson.com/articles/POSSESSION.htm

Soul Loss: This is related to all kind of traumas, drug abuse, rape, etc ... which most of the users had it before their DP/dr including me. http://drlwilson.com/Articles/SOUL%20RECOVERY.htm

Another good very good topic that most doctors and psychologist don't talk about it is masturbation/ Orgasm.

This very bad habit that tricks us to be a sedative habit is the most destructive habit ever. I've never felt better unless I got rid of it and I'm pretty sure a big percentage of this forum are doing it. Since We all have social problems this is the most common habit here.

It affects our mineral balance discussed before, our nervous system and our emotions . its all related somehow.

http://drlwilson.com/ARTICLES/MASTURBATION.htm

I think this is enough for now, too much weird information for one topic.

I know that DP/dr is very hard but acceptance, patience, and hope is the key here.Love yourself and accept your DP/dr ! this will make it more smooth.And be sure this will be the hardest challenge for you! nothing after this will affect you anymore. It can be a long journey or it can be a short one it depends on every human being.

I wish I can write more to help you hope this couple of words will help you like they did for me. You can't sit still and take some pills and wait to be cured. there's work to be done.

If you need more info just talk to me privately I will reply when available.I'm a library ready to share with you my information so you pass it on for the hopeless ones .

Best wishes.


----------

